# Looking for Pentax DA/ DA L 55-300 Lens !!



## maxprash (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, I live in Pune, Maharshtra. I own Pentax K-x DSLR which was bought from US. 
Now I want to purchase Pentax 55-300 zoom lens. I cant buy from US and I couldnt find online. Please let me know If i can find in any specific local store from mumbai / pune. Used lens will also work. Thanks in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2011)

Bro pentax is not officially launched in india soo u will not find it selling like nikon and canon..
you have 3-4 choices

1-Check ebay.in if u can find one
2- check the fort market in mumbai which is popular place for all photographic needs...u may get ur lens there.
3- Check photographic forums like jjmehta.com/forum and some people there actually use pentax may help you out (I am a member there)
4- Last choice is to purchase from US by either any of your friend or get it from ebay.com 

hope it helps


----------

